# Got room for 2



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I posted this on the boating board but here goes : mdram and I are planning an early AM trip on the lower Wicomico (Eastern Shore) tomorrow . I've got room for 2 at the most if you want to tag along . We will have fresh bait and will put you on fish . PM or call 443-521-4726:fishing: We will have the incoming tide until almost 11 AM


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

22 views and no takers . Unbelievable . That's okay , Roger and I will have to go easy on them and leave some for you guys next time


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry i did not see your post till now, don't check boaters threads usually.made plans to fish the bodkin on sat and kent narrows on sun in my yak. whish i'd known about your offer maybe next time. love to fish that area


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

surfnsam said:


> sorry i did not see your post till now, don't check boaters threads usually.made plans to fish the bodkin on sat and kent narrows on sun in my yak. whish i'd known about your offer maybe next time. love to fish that area


 We decided on Sunday anyway . Sorry you couldn't make it and good luck on the yak . Offer still stands for Sunday if anyone is interested .:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

fished from first light to 10am 3 nice wp and missed a couptl of nice hits by not paying attenion. saw so realy big rays real close


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

You going tomorrow ? If you like you can tag along with us .


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

DUDE I am Richmond this weekend. If I was home in VA Beach I would be there. Good Luck ya'll. Where do ya'll dock at?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

We're in MD . Not the Wicomico in Virginia . We put in at Mt Vernon , Deal Island , Crisfield etc.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

cool I read it as lower eastern shore. Good luck ya'll


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ols...*

...thanks for the offer, but I saw the thread too late

Hopefully a raincheck will be in the offering.

Hope you did well on Sunday


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ols*

Man the weekend I go to NY and I missed a chance to get my line wet. 

Hopefully a raincheck will be in the offering.

Hope you did well on Sunday


----------

